# CBBT Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

We four fisherman met late Friday night in Nassawadox VA for a weekend of fishing. Winds where NE 10-25 at times, so our options where limited. Seas as we say "where a bit sporty". Saturday we launch a dawn and head out to Latimer Shoals and set up. Boat is just swinging on the hook some kinda bad. Chum is out and cut baits, so we commence to live bait catchin..we do very well with many sea mullet in the live well. Then we fill a cooler with them. BONUS.. Meanwhile two live ones are on bobbers and bam one goes down. A 4 foot shark is released to grow up. Then the skates and the rays show up in numbers and we save as many hooks as we can. Then a rod just screams line off of it.... and who knows how long it takes till a red is boated. That red made us see the mono backing twice.. A very good fight. 








From there it was.
skate 
2 southern ray's the size of a VW's
39 inch cobia








countless rays and sharks 
And it was dead tide by noon. We did some high speed drift fishing for flounder with no luck. 
Tired and beat we anchored up close to Fishermans Island and we all took power naps out of the wind. 
Sharks would show up and get released for the next several hours as the crew snored away in cool air of the mid day. 
I even slipped into sleep for bit too. 
As the sun was three inches from the bridge the boat swung straight and true on the hook and all hands where on deck. Three triple hook ups with big fish, rods being pulled here and there. The fire drills caused many bruised knees and elbows. Headed in at 10pm very tired.
* Enjoy the pics.*

















































Next day put three hours into fishing but it all seemed mundane after the day we all had. 

Capt Mike


----------



## Gregc (Oct 20, 2011)

Looks like you all had a great trip. Congrats on the reds and great pics.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Indeed. Looks like a great trip. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## nuppey (Nov 25, 2005)

Seemed like the first day was a great day of fishing fun. Nice looking fish and great work....


----------



## finfinder (Sep 17, 2004)

I've fished that area before with similar results... even some monster flounder down there. Nice.


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

looks like a great trip with some beautiful fish!


----------

